# nitrates nitrites



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

heres a question it may be stupid but i know bacteria coverts the nitrates to nitrites and we have to remove them via water change but i nthe wild yes there is allways running water but by the time a set amount of water has reach a point to replace the water thats there would it allready have a super high nitrite level from the fish it had allready passed im not sure if any one will understand what im asking so ill try this again

ok say there is 1000 fish in part A of a river and 1000 fish in part B of the same river but farther down stream wouldnt the water from part A be allready full of nitrites by the time it gets to part B and then have twice the amount of nitrates as it would get to part C

what is the diff in the tank if the nitrites are allready high by the time they reach the fish then would this kill all the fish in the last part of the river what process removes them

i surely hope someone understands the gibberish i just said

please awenser this


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I understand what you're saying, but I'm thinking that in the wild/in nature, there are an abundance of aquatic plants and other plants and trees that feed off of the nutrients, the nitrate build up in the water, from the streams and water that are always running and replacnig the water from point A to point B. Also, the nitrification cycle breaks down ammonia into nitrites and then into nitrates. Did this answer your question? I believe it's all in the plants using up the nutrients/nitrates in the water.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Well stated ^^^

1. The nitrofaction process is NH4 to NO2 to NO3. You have NO3 and NO2 backward.

2. Besides the plants taking up nutrients, and bacteria continually converting NH4 to NO2 to NO3, think of the volume of water. The amount of water that actually passes through these rivers is amazing. Lets just say the average sized tank is 100g, now compare that to a river system where 100,000 gallons of water passes a single point every minute. There is no way to compare the processing ability of a closed system (e.g. tank) to a river or lake.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I agree with the above. We all know ammonia >>>>nitrites>>>>nitrates in the presense of arobic bacteria (bacteria needing oxygen to live and metabolize). While it is true that in nature plants will absorb nitrogen (think of it as fertilizer they need to grow), there is another set of bacteria that is ANAROBIC, i.e. does NOT require oxygen to live. This bacteria reduces nitrates.

In an aquarium, the closest we get to this is in a marine aquarium, and the use of 'live rock'. Live Rock contains arobic bacteria on its surface to deal with ammonia and nitrites, and deep within it, deep enough to exclude the pressence of oxygen, anarobic bacteria breaks down small levels of nitrate. But usually, either in a fresh or marine aquarium, the biological load is so large, and nitrates are created so quickly, they the only way to control them is with PARTIAL WATER CHANGES.

g


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

SharkAquarium said:


> I agree with the above. We all know ammonia >>>>nitrites>>>>nitrates in the presense of arobic bacteria (bacteria needing oxygen to live and metabolize). While it is true that in nature plants will absorb nitrogen (think of it as fertilizer they need to grow), there is another set of bacteria that is ANAROBIC, i.e. does NOT require oxygen to live. This bacteria reduces nitrates.
> 
> In an aquarium, the closest we get to this is in a marine aquarium, and the use of 'live rock'. Live Rock contains arobic bacteria on its surface to deal with ammonia and nitrites, and deep within it, deep enough to exclude the pressence of oxygen, anarobic bacteria breaks down small levels of nitrate. But usually, either in a fresh or marine aquarium, the biological load is so large, and nitrates are created so quickly, they the only way to control them is with PARTIAL WATER CHANGES.
> 
> g


wow wow wow i must have asked a good question cause i just got the best awnsers ever i now now whay ineed a water change thanks everybody truley great responces really

completly explained i have now more questions on this and thats rare very rare thanks again

im gonna buy a nitrate nitrite test kit tommorow and start a water change cycle no more random changes


----------

